# Explications des bips de démarrage sur les g4



## macinside (2 Janvier 2002)

allez je vous fait un cadeaux de début d'années assez utile ce que veulent dire les bip de démarrages ur les g4 (depuis le model AGP)

1 bip : pas de ram installer ou ram non detecté
2 bips : ram non comptabible ou ram EDO installé
3 bips : echecs du test mémoire
4 bips : carte mêre HS
5 bips : processeur HS

si vous etes sage je vous en donnérais d'autres dans le même genre


----------



## MarcMame (2 Janvier 2002)

Et un gros *CRRRAAAACK !* c'est qu'il est tombé par terre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

C'est valable aussi pour les iMac qu'on se le dise


----------

